# My new boat



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Nice ride, enjoy!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Nice ride. That's an unusual interior layout they use, have any more pics?


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

Cool looking boat!


----------



## bocarter (Dec 4, 2013)

Nice skiff Bamajo - I love mine! Look for me on Lake Martin if your ever down that way.


----------



## Bamajo (Apr 11, 2013)

> Nice skiff Bamajo - I love mine!  Look for me on Lake Martin if your ever down that way.


Thanks! Do you have a trolling motor on yours?


----------



## Bamajo (Apr 11, 2013)

> Nice ride. That's an unusual interior layout they use, have any more pics?


I'll look tonight when I'm home from work.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

> Nice ride. That's an unusual interior layout they use, have any more pics?


X2 on the interior. Looks like it might be difficult to step around those side compartments?

Cool color.....


----------



## bocarter (Dec 4, 2013)

I have a minn kota riptide 55lb with a 42" shaft. I dont need all that i-pilot stuff. The simpler the better.

Talk to the guy at skinny angler gear, he made me a mount to put on the bow and it works great. I also added a push pole and push pole holders for the louisiana marsh and everglades trips. 

I have the TFO push pole and it works great for me. I got the push pole brackets from skinnyanglergear too.


----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi BamaJo - I don't recall that I had seen your pictures. Pretty much looks like mine will be and trailer also. Did you get the electrical system? I thought you had not but I see what looks like the bilge pump in the photo. Did you not get the seat hatches? I pick mine up week after next.


----------



## Bamajo (Apr 11, 2013)

I got the electrical system and just the one hatch under the bow. Seat hatches would have been nice but I didn't add them.


----------



## whm302 (Jul 29, 2012)

i don't know which one i like better the boat or the dog!!


----------



## Bamajo (Apr 11, 2013)

Haha. Boat smells a lot better.


----------



## bocarter (Dec 4, 2013)

Hey Rooster - post some pics of your new Towee when you get it. I've drug your old Towee all over the Southeast since I picked it up from you in December. I love it!

Bo


----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

Hey Bo - good to hear from you! Glad you are enjoying her! Where have you taken her and whar have you done? Made any changes? I will post some pics here when I pick mine up; hopefully next week.


----------



## bocarter (Dec 4, 2013)

I just got home from chasing white bass this evening in the hooch at franklin, ga. So far I've been to Louisiana marsh red fishing, flint river in south ga shoal bass fishing, lake martin stripers, cedar key red fishing, Florida keys permit fishing (but not in Towee) and caught my personal best 40" permit in the Marquesas 3 weeks ago. Headed back to flint Saturday down by Bainbridge and then back to Hopedale, LA red fishing in April. I added a trolling motor, push pole and I just ordered a th marine jackplate. 

Can't wait to see your new boat! I need you to show me how to catch those big carp! I have some huge ones on the golf course pond I live on.


----------



## Bamajo (Apr 11, 2013)

Got a package in the mail this week. I mounted it on the boat and I think I'm gonna like it. I'll probably post some stuff on a different thread to ask some opinions on where to run the wires  to keep things looking neat.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

rock and roll brother


----------

